# Crysis 2017 mod compilation



## gerardfraser (Aug 24, 2017)

Included in the Crysis 2017 Mod compilation.What does a 2007 game look like with some mods.
(Bonus Textures and shaders will also work on Crysis Warhead.)

1.
a.Top 5 Time Of Day files with installers.
b.Better Textures/Objects with installers.
c.Improved shader files with installers.
Download- https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B273Qp8fBbjbVmptbVctdV8tWGs

2.
Top 5 ,Time Of Day files with Stand alone installers.
Download- https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B273Qp8fBbjbSHVGNGdIY2tocWs

Read the read me in the download.
I take no credit for the mods.List of mods used in the read me.

 Video Crysis 2017  Mod files used-if lights are to bright for you ,you can delete the shaders files in ZPatch2.pak and delete ZPatch3.pak 
a.Installer RELI2ToD - RELI2 By Hawkeye Time Of Day Files Of Day Files
b.Install Flare HDR Normal -HDR Normal with Anamorphic Lens Flares(Blue) + WaterWaves + Improved Shaders
c.Install Textures - Updated Textures From Original










Video Crysis 2017  Mod files used
a.Installer BFMUTOD - BlackFire's Mod Ultimate Update 1.3 Time Of Day Files
b.Install Flare HDR Normal -HDR Normal with Anamorphic Lens Flares(Blue) + WaterWaves + Improved Shaders
c.Install Textures - Updated Textures From Original









 Video Crysis 2017  Mod files used
a.Installer RELI2ToD - RELI2 By Hawkeye Time Of Day Files
b.Install Flare HDR Normal -HDR Normal with Anamorphic Lens Flares(Blue) + WaterWaves + Improved Shaders
c.Install Textures - Updated Textures From Original









Some Screen shots from different installers

Crysis_HDR_Bright_Lens_Flare




Crysis_HDR_Normal_Lens_Flare




Crysis_Mster_TOD




Crysis_Naturl_TOD




Crysis_No_Water_Wave_No_Flare




Crysis_Water_Wave_No_Flare




Crysis_BFMUTOD




Crysis_CCCTOD




Crysis_RELI2_To_D





```
How to install.
1.Best results is to play in devmode.Also for Mods to work Correctly.
ADD(-devmode)to crysis target line in shortcut to game.
Looks like:Electronic Arts\Bin32\Crysis.exe" -devmode

2.Always Delete Shader Cache files before adding new Shader files to avoid errors.
(C:\Users\yourname\Documents\my games\Crysis\Shaders\Cache)

3.Unzip/extract all files to game folder
Electronic Arts\Crytek\Crysis

4.Click on the Installer You would like to try,your choices are.
a.Install Flare HDR Bright -HDR Brighter Than Normal HDR with Anamorphic Lens Flares(Blue) + WaterWaves + Improved Shaders
b.Install Flare HDR Normal -HDR Normal with Anamorphic Lens Flares(Blue) + WaterWaves + Improved Shaders
c.Install Textures - Updated Textures From Original(See List Below) + No Anamorphic Lens Flares + No WaterWaves + Improved Shaders
d.Install WaterWaves - No Anamorphic Lens Flares(Blue) + WaterWaves + Improved Shaders
e.Installer BFMUTOD - BlackFire's Mod Ultimate Update 1.3 Time Of Day Files
f.Installer CrysisTOD -Original Crysis Time Of Day Files
g.Installer CCCTOD - Cuban-Ultima-Doom-Assassin47-Taowolf-Sword's Custom Crysis Configs [CCC] [Triple "C" Pack] VERSION 2.21 Time Of Day Files
h.Installer MsterTOD - Mster Config v3.01 FINAL Time Of Day Files
i.Installer NaturlTOD - Natural Mod 2.0.2.Time Of Day Files
j.Installer RELI2ToD - RELI2 By Hawkeye Time Of Day Files

5.Uninstall Files
a.Uninstall Time Of Day Files- Click On Installer CrysisTOD.bat- (This will install Crysis default Time Of Day Files)
b.Uninstall Flare HDR Bright or Flare HDR Normal or WaterWaves -Delete ZPatch3.pak in this Folder(Electronic Arts\Crytek\Crysis\Games)
c.Unininstall Textures - Delete ZPatch2.pak(Electronic Arts\Crytek\Crysis\Games)

6.If you want to use any modded files for the Crysis game and use the installers just unzip your modded files(Looks like this EG:z_xxxx.pak) and overwrite the files in this folder ZPatch1

Thanks to all the modders.I take no credit,just put some files together for easy installing and easy sorting of your Crysis mods.

7.To load all weapons/cheats press` in game to open console and type exec autoexec.cfg
Bind keys are
bind 6 time_scale 0.3  - Slow down time
bind 7 time_scale 1    -Restore Time
bind 9 cl_hud 0        -Clear Hud
bind 0 cl_hud 1        -Restore Hud
bind 8 r_drawnearfov 2 -Change Field of view
bind i r_drawnearfov 1 -Restore Field of view
bind u ai_ignoreplayer 1 - Enemies ignore player
bind o r_depthoffield 2  -Depth of Field on
bind p r_depthoffield 0  -Depth of Field off


Included Mods full or part used.
AY-69
Ammo Boxes SXL & Radioactive-Container
Asian AAA Black skin
Asian APC amphibious camo desert skin
Asian APC camo desert skin
Asian Heli grey rusty skin
Asian Smallboat camo snow skin
Asian Truck red used look skin
Bow & Arrow
Bloody Nanosuit
C4 Skin
Chicken Textures-No HD Grass (bug with grass)
Civilian Car Rat skin
Crysis Expanded TOD Files
Crysis HD Textures Pack 2016
Crysis_Moac_Custom_Dark
Crysis W.H. FY69
Crysis FGL40
Crysis FY71 B
Crysis_Gauss_Amphitryon
Crysis Hurricane black custom
Crysis LAW
Crysis Scar Nano Carbon
Crysis_Shotgun_Amphitryon
Crysis_SMG_Old-Used-Look
Crysis Socom Black
Crysis TAC gun us desert
Xzero/Condros/CRYZENX Shaders
Custom Terrain POM Textures
GlobalAmbientLighting_pom_Af
Hawker Tattoo
High Resolution Grass
JP_foods_v2
Laser Pack-RED
LTV red used look skin
Nettle flower
New forest
NK Chinese Camouflage
Pepper's Full weapon sound pack
Pure Blood
Reli2 Installer
Rygel Textures
Radiator
Silents Textures
Slicer91's HD Texture Pack
Starwaster Water Shaders
Tire pom
Ultimate_Assault_Scope
Us soliders
US VTOL seams&bolts skin
Xtreme Particle Chaos
```


----------



## Vya Domus (Aug 24, 2017)

It's sad that Crytek went under as a developer of high budget AAA titles that push the envelope in terms of graphics technologies. Now they're pursuing the "F2P and make a ton of cash" dream.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 24, 2017)

Vya Domus said:


> It's sad that Crytek went under as a developer of high budget AAA titles that push the envelope in terms of graphics technologies. Now they're pursuing the "F2P and make a ton of cash" dream.


They still also make money licensing their Cryengine, which gets updated periodically into new version numbers.


----------



## Vya Domus (Aug 24, 2017)

rtwjunkie said:


> They still also make money licensing their Cryengine, which gets updated periodically into new version numbers.



I know , but I look at something like Prey and it just doesn't really impress me from a technical point of view. Sure their engine is capable and all but it's only in their hands when it will shine the most.

Crysis 1 was truly miles ahead of everything  , can't say I see much of that lately. Graphics technology advances but at a much lower phase , there are no "pioneers" so to speak anymore.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 24, 2017)

Vya Domus said:


> I know , but I look at something like Prey and it just doesn't really impress me from a technical point of view. Sure their engine is capable and all but it's only in their hands when it will shine the most.
> 
> Crysis 1 was truly miles ahead of everything  , can't say I see much of that lately. Graphics technology advances but at a much lower phase , there are no "pioneers" so to speak anymore.


"Pionneers" are only that for a given time ... with the constant evolution and the advance of time .... they are rarer and rarer 

granted there are still some development studio that impress the masses with gameplay mechanic or graphical prowess, but further you go and more standard you get than originality/improvement


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 24, 2017)

Vya Domus said:


> I know , but I look at something like Prey and it just doesn't really impress me from a technical point of view. Sure their engine is capable and all but it's only in their hands when it will shine the most.


You are right about that! It seems the games that license the Cryengine are missing something. Look at Homefront: The Revolution, and Sniper Ghost Warrior 3 faces.  They just don't come close to Crysis 3, which was done way back on Cryengine 3.  We're on 5 now. Prey looks worse graphics wise than Dishonored 2, and it's on Cryengine 5, whereas DH 2 is not on any Cryengine.

One exception is Everybody's Gone to The Rapture, on Cryengine 4.  It looks gorgeous and will absolutely choke most computers with its detail level.

Rant over.


----------



## Apocalypsee (Aug 27, 2017)

Vya Domus said:


> Crysis 1 was truly miles ahead of everything  , can't say I see much of that lately. Graphics technology advances but at a much lower phase , there are no "pioneers" so to speak anymore.


Agreed, the Cryengine 2 used on Crysis looks better than any newer iteration IMO than the 2 and 3 simply because it's build specifically for PC thus there is no limitation, you can see when changing game detail it looks different, on the contrary the later Crysis don't have that much difference but only consuming resources and tanking framerate. Also it have proper quicksave/quickload feature which most modern game lacks because of consoles.

The game still demanding even on modern cards. I get fluctuating framerate, it goes as high as 100fps on some scenes and dips to 30-40fps on heavy scenes, this is on 980Ti at 1080p resolution very high setting. Changing to DirectX 9 makes the game performs better. Anyone have tips to tweak this legendary game?


----------



## therealmeep (Aug 27, 2017)

Apocalypsee said:


> Agreed, the Cryengine 2 used on Crysis looks better than any newer iteration IMO than the 2 and 3 simply because it's build specifically for PC thus there is no limitation, you can see when changing game detail it looks different, on the contrary the later Crysis don't have that much difference but only consuming resources and tanking framerate. Also it have proper quicksave/quickload feature which most modern game lacks because of consoles.
> 
> The game still demanding even on modern cards. I get fluctuating framerate, it goes as high as 100fps on some scenes and dips to 30-40fps on heavy scenes, this is on 980Ti at 1080p resolution very high setting. Changing to DirectX 9 makes the game performs better. Anyone have tips to tweak this legendary game?


 One thing I would say, as I download Crytek's patches to hopefully remove the need for the disk (I have no dvd drive in my PC ATM) is to make sure the game is running in 64 bit mode (If I recall steam only runs it in 32 bit) If I recall at 1440p I could hit 60 frames consistently with my 980.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 27, 2017)

therealmeep said:


> One thing I would say, as I download Crytek's patches to hopefully remove the need for the disk (I have no dvd drive in my PC ATM) is to make sure the game is running in 64 bit mode (If I recall steam only runs it in 32 bit) If I recall at 1440p I could hit 60 frames consistently with my 980.


Just an alternate thought, I believe GOG's Crysis runs 64 bit, and already patched.


----------



## gerardfraser (Aug 28, 2017)

I find 64 and 32 give the same FPS.Need a monster CPU to run this game 60+FPS.

Core level everyone's favorite,I just played it and I do like that level.


----------



## SKBARON (Aug 28, 2017)

This game was truly awe inspiring when it came out. I remember running it on my old x2 5000+ with 2GB RAM and a 256MB 8600Gt. Back when downscaling the resolution was the only way to play it with those specs, but it was still gorgeous and entertaining. The second iteration of the game was somewhat ok while the third, well, it lost the feel of the first one.


----------



## gerardfraser (Aug 28, 2017)

Yeah I agree with you SKBARON,I have yet to finish Crysis 3.I did love Crysis 1 a lot for some reason.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Aug 28, 2017)

between the graphics and that the game is a sandbox game, Crysis is definitely my favorite shooter. Hell, I just bought a new (used) copy last week. Thanks for the graphics mods, I'll be installing them tonight. I'll post pics in 2560*1600.


----------



## gerardfraser (Aug 28, 2017)

BarbaricSoul said:


> between the graphics and that the game is a sandbox game, Crysis is definitely my favorite shooter. Hell, I just bought a new (used) copy last week. Thanks for the graphics mods, I'll be installing them tonight. I'll post pics in 2560*1600.



Great like to see some screens.Lots of choices for some good screens.


----------



## Tomgang (Aug 28, 2017)

Why would you do that? Remind of how much i miss a new crysis game . I want crysis 4 now

Besides that those mods looks great.

I think i have played all crysis games. Crysis 1, warhead, crysis 2 and crysis 3.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Aug 28, 2017)

Quite frankly that video looked horrible. Seems the washed out look from too much haze that Crysis 1 has on High Shaders was exaggerated to the point of being ridiculous.


----------



## gerardfraser (Aug 29, 2017)

Frag Maniac said:


> Quite frankly that video looked horrible. Seems the washed out look from too much haze that Crysis 1 has on High Shaders was exaggerated to the point of being ridiculous.



Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Aug 29, 2017)

gerardfraser said:


> Thanks for the reply.


Yeah I hate to sound like I'm on an obsessive diatribe, but I just feel too many devs have been clinging to pumping up these effects in games to where they look anything but realistic. It's even worse when they hard code them in, or lump them into settings instead of making them a separately adjustable one (which is what CryTek did), causing you to completely lower shaders to turn them off.


----------



## Frick (Aug 29, 2017)

SKBARON said:


> This game was truly awe inspiring when it came out. I remember running it on my old x2 5000+ with 2GB RAM and a 256MB 8600Gt. Back when downscaling the resolution was the only way to play it with those specs, but it was still gorgeous and entertaining. The second iteration of the game was somewhat ok while the third, well, it lost the feel of the first one.



The beautiful part of the game - and a thing many never realized or remembers - is how forgiving it was on lower settings. I played it on an Athlon 64 2.4Ghz, 2GB RAM and a Radeon X1950 Pro 512Mb, on 1280x1024 @ mid/high settings. Your GPU definitely held you back.

At first I thought it boring, but then I upped the difficulty to the highest level and suddenly it became this stealth game. It was designed around being hard, that's the only explanation as to why it suddenly got so good.


----------



## Apocalypsee (Sep 2, 2017)

Frick said:


> The beautiful part of the game - and a thing many never realized or remembers - is how forgiving it was on lower settings. I played it on an Athlon 64 2.4Ghz, 2GB RAM and a Radeon X1950 Pro 512Mb, on 1280x1024 @ mid/high settings. Your GPU definitely held you back.
> 
> At first I thought it boring, but then I upped the difficulty to the highest level and suddenly it became this stealth game. It was designed around being hard, that's the only explanation as to why it suddenly got so good.


Yep, because of it's engine PC origin, it scales very well from very low to very high end systems. Even with my current specs, patched and run on 64-bit framerate still dips here and there.

Agreed, Delta difficulty (trivia: it was named bauer difficulty in cfg file, most probably referred to Jack Bauer) is the only way to play this game; no crosshair, enemy speaks Korean and very prone to damage/death. If you don't like it you can edit the cfg file and be a superhuman


----------



## Vario (Sep 2, 2017)

Frag Maniac said:


> Yeah I hate to sound like I'm on an obsessive diatribe, but I just feel too many devs have been clinging to pumping up these effects in games to where they look anything but realistic. It's even worse when they hard code them in, or lump them into settings instead of making them a separately adjustable one (which is what CryTek did), causing you to completely lower shaders to turn them off.


I've had these problems myself with a lot of Skyrim graphic and lighting mods and other games as well.  It looks cool from a spectator standpoint but to actually play, the blur, depth of field settings, and the ENB lighting just really overwhelms to the point where it is simply too much.  Looks like the player is tripping on shrooms.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Sep 2, 2017)

This is an example of what I played Crysis 1 on originally, and how inadequate the X1950Pro was, but how addicting the physics were anyway. This is also before I learned how to tweak the game settings well. Needless to say with the settings tweaks and GTS 250 it ran way better.

This is a short vid of antics with the demo whereby I took a lot of time carefully parking Humvees and pickups with barrels in them. Then I took several runs driving a pickup at them off a rock ramp, and bailed out on top of a roof to witness the carnage. I call it Raining Cars.

It started out as just an experiment on how to get by this outpost quickly while making a vid of the first mission, but then I thought, it could be more fun than just that, right? The last one in the vid flew the farthest. Way down the beach.


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Sep 2, 2017)

This game still looks gorgeous today!


----------



## Renegade9313 (Jan 23, 2018)

Hello, I'd ask you guys, How exactly install compilation mod 2017 for Crysis Warhead? Because I install mod for Crysis - main game and everything working good, but in Crysis Warhead I've got blue rocks, blue ground textures and grass (grass sometimes).
I install the mod like that: 1.) textures.bat, 2.) Install Flare HDR Normal.bat, 3.) Installer MsterTOD.bat. That's all.
Do you have any experience with this problem?


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jan 23, 2018)

Thanks for the Necro thread... I'm gonna install these...
If nobody has the answer for the Necro thread reviver I may in a few days...


----------



## jaggerwild (Jan 23, 2018)

Oh damn, now I got to go dig this game out n play it


----------



## RoutedScripter (Jan 26, 2018)

I still have the hopes of a Crysis Remastered with Vulkan/DX12 for PC in back of my mind, I think about it at least once every 2 months.

But I do want a really big overhaul, like more AI's, not spam, but just more challenging, without changing the stealth and sneak aspect of the game, the player can choose to go sneaky from the start, or barge in, or transition in the middle, that should be preserved, obviously it's the gameplay and the whole console-style rendering defaults made it so dizzy to play crysis 2 and 3, stupid HDTV console fov settings piss me off big time, nothing else pisses me off more than that. And ofcourse the FOV is locked on the singleplayer mode for COD4MW remastered, making the whole thing totally useless, I can't believe how stupid these "so smart" analysts at the big publishers are to not understand how it can be a lost sale because of just one tiny setting.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 26, 2018)

hey, i have crysis 3...... i have no idea how i got it...i never ordered it on origin. maybe its one of those vault games from access..i never played it, but i always wanted to, i guess now i might as welll give it a try


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 27, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> You are right about that! It seems the games that license the Cryengine are missing something. Look at Homefront: The Revolution, and Sniper Ghost Warrior 3 faces.  They just don't come close to Crysis 3, which was done way back on Cryengine 3.  We're on 5 now. Prey looks worse graphics wise than Dishonored 2, and it's on Cryengine 5, whereas DH 2 is not on any Cryengine.
> 
> One exception is Everybody's Gone to The Rapture, on Cryengine 4.  It looks gorgeous and will absolutely choke most computers with its detail level.
> 
> Rant over.



That's just it - there is a reason we are still coming back to original, full-on CryEngine games in 2017, its because the engine is way too resource heavy for smooth gameplay if you enable all the bells and whistles even with very fast GPUs. Its a returning theme surrounding CryEngine. With all its beauty it is not so very efficient, and if you do add lots of LoD and other stuff to make it bearable, it loses its unique feel and looks. Its the engine that is at fault here, you just can't have both.

Let's face it, beyond the extremely high level of detail (which is nothing more than a high texture res and barely using any LoD, it ain't rocket science..) the biggest perk of CryEngine in Crysis 1 was the implementation of physics *alongside* all of its beauty. The world feels organic. Most other CryEngine games don't have this organic feel to it, quite the opposite: its because the physics are only half- or not at all implemented. End result: it doesn't feel like CryEngine, but runs smoother.

The importance of good physics engines is very much underestimated among devs. Its an afterthought, but if you look historically at the greatest games, the ones we all view as the next benchmark for graphics you end up with: Half Life 2, Crysis 1, Far Cry 1... all of them heavily physics-driven games/engines. Even back when AGEIA still existed, it was PhysX that made Unreal Engine shine.


----------



## qubit (Jan 27, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> They still also make money licensing their Cryengine, which gets updated periodically into new version numbers.


You mean, the version number is updated periodically to make it "new and improved!", but nothing else?


----------



## Artas1984 (Jan 28, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> One exception is Everybody's Gone to The Rapture, on Cryengine 4.  It looks gorgeous and will absolutely choke most computers with its detail level.
> 
> Rant over.



For a moment there i thought there is new Bioshock game in town, developed on Cryengine.  High Hopes were shattered in an instant!

Anyway does anyone notice that this mod makes you literally a wolverine? What are those spikes?


----------



## BobaBrett (Mar 23, 2019)

Everything works install wise But It looks like someone smeared Vaseline all over the screen, and the gun sounds are pretty bad. Other than that it looks amazing the water & textures are gorgeous for a 8-10 year old game.

Thanks for the mod package.


----------



## gerardfraser (Mar 23, 2019)

Well here are
50 On The FLy Reshades for any game,use Apex for clear non Vaseline look lol.
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1iiySRX2pnJQZMwa_IL4lbrAbLR7GWN9R/view?usp=sharing

For the sounds if you want some help deleting the crappy sounds,just reply which gun.

I should update this with new textures and cut back on the mods ,they all can not load at once.


----------



## BobaBrett (Mar 23, 2019)

gerardfraser said:


> Well here are
> 50 On The FLy Reshades for any game,use Apex for clear non Vaseline look lol.
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1iiySRX2pnJQZMwa_IL4lbrAbLR7GWN9R/view?usp=sharing
> 
> ...



Yea I'd love that, been trying to find textures that work ok with the tactical mod I have feel in love with recently. Almost every time CTD.. I think I found some 4.9 GB textures from a Old YT video that shows the mods working together ok but who knows.. if you do update I'll try it out for sure.


----------



## Splinterdog (Apr 3, 2019)

I'll definitely be trying this as I never thought Crysis could look any better than stock, tbh.


----------

